# Wizard 314 chainsaw



## jdolson (May 16, 2012)

Hello,

I just purchased a Wizard 314 14" chainsaw. It says it was manufactured by Western Auto. Model number is BPE7064A67. Tried searching Google for more info about this unit but nothing turned up. I don't know much about chainsaws, this is the first time I've ever owned one. I'm just looking for any general or model-specific advice about using and maintaining it. Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me or point me to.


----------



## stevecorio (Apr 19, 2012)

Built by poulan for western auto based on their 25DA model. chack out this link

Model Profile: 25DA


----------

